# K2 Formula bindings



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I happened to check these bindings out at the shop a few weeks ago. Haven't seen any reviews or much mention at all on here, but did some research and apparently they're BA's go-to choice. It's also the best non-auto binding in K2's lineup and seems like it would be a good AM binding that slots in somewhere b/w my Targs & 390's. Not a bad deal new at $189 retail, but better yet, I've found last season's used for around 40% off..

I know they pretty much redesigned it for last season so besides colorways, did they make any changes between last 2009 season's model and this 2010 season's model?


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

I have last years formula, and I love it. Such a great binding. Esp for that price, you can't beat it. I weigh 230lbs and I ride it all over the mtn with no issues. This year they went to a unibody design. I cannot comment on how it rides, as I have not ridden it. But it really is an awesome binding. 

2009: CHASSIS: Motion Chassis w/ Adj. Aluminum Heelcup
2010: NEW! Pro-Fusion Chassis offers a performance-centric flex 

You can pick up a pair of 2009 fairly cheap. I have seem some still available for lil over $100 shipped.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for clarifying. Yeah, I asked b/c I sure wouldn't mind saving $70. The new frame does sound like a major change though, prob lighter, although not sure if it's better/worse otherwise. Wish they gave it the canted footbed like on the 2010 Auto & Auto Ever, though.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Where are you guys seeing this for around $100? I'll be all over this if this is the case.


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

depends what size you are. I know the Mediums are pretty easy to find. Go to google. Put in k2 formula bindings. Then click on the shopping tab. The arrange them from price ascending. You should be able to get some hits. I just did it yesterday.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Sadly, I need a large


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Can anyone comment on the differences between the two frames? I actually think I might prefer the multi-piece frames with metal heelcup, like on the Rome 390/Targa/Arsenal and all Ride's bindings.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

fuck unibody


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

I got last year's for $107. Solid bindings...I have them mounted on my SL-R. I prefer the stiffer flex over the Union Force on my SL-R for all-mtn. The small downside is that I think the ladder to strap engagement is easier/faster on the Forces but this shouldn't deter you from buying the Formulas.


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

im actually trying my friends formulas on my slr as well, and i've been using the forces. some things i don't like about the formulas as far as setting it up is that the heel ladder is so stiff and it doesn't move freely at the joint. and for some reason the screws that hold the highback are pretty much stuck in there and i can't get them out to rotate it.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

DC5R said:


> Sadly, I need a large


Just realized that I do too, and I was looking at Mediums. Dammit!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you might want to wait until next year for some formulas (or not)... big changes

i'll put it this way: FORMULA GOES FREESTYLE, new softer highback, new softer straps, no traditional FLAD, no more loose screws for the highback, it's almost completely different, still uses the same alumicrap ratchets as always

also, Auto series is getting LABIA LIPS (the toe strap is going to be super low-profile)


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

For someone who is looking to buy now, this is a sick deal on the current 2010 model if you fit the Mediums. Brand new no box.
GearTrade - K2 - Formula Snowboard Binding Black, M - Like New


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Triple8Sol said:


> Can anyone comment on the differences between the two frames? I actually think I might prefer the multi-piece frames with metal heelcup, like on the Rome 390/Targa/Arsenal and all Ride's bindings.


I'm on my 4th pair of these 3 with the old metal heel cups and plastic bases 1 with the unibody. The unibody is actually stiffer than the 2 piece design and reduces the weight a bit more. 



baldy said:


> im actually trying my friends formulas on my slr as well, and i've been using the forces. some things i don't like about the formulas as far as setting it up is that the heel ladder is so stiff and it doesn't move freely at the joint. and for some reason the screws that hold the highback are pretty much stuck in there and i can't get them out to rotate it.


Take the heel ladder give it one or two turns to the left and it'll loosen it up for you it's all part of the design. As far as the highback screws every now and then you get one that the machine wrenched in too tight WD 40 it then rotate to where you need.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm on my 4th pair of these 3 with the old metal heel cups and plastic bases 1 with the unibody. The unibody is actually stiffer than the 2 piece design and reduces the weight a bit more.


That's the info. I was looking for. Sounds like the new design is only for the better...of course with the total redesign for 2011, wonder how that will pan out.


----------

